# Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66ghz or Athlon X2 6000+



## DLB126 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all, first post here.

Just a quick question.

Hi guys, im trying to weigh up the pro's and cons of these setups.
Obviously the AMD setup is cheaper, but im really wondering if i would see a benefit from the Intel E7300 Core 2 Duo(Overclocked).
What sort of overclocks and temperatures could i expect to see with the Core 2 Duo paired with a Artic Cooler 7?

I generally use the computer for browsing, gaming, folding and video converting occasionally.
Im looking to buy 4gb of DDR2 PC8500 to go with the setup, so overclocking isnt a worry to me.
My X2 3800 is running 250mhz HTT @ 2.5ghz a core, so quite a gain there.

So guys, your suggestions are welcome.
Im tempted to try intel for the first time since the P100 i use to own some where back in time.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 27, 2008)

intel build-less heat, less power consumption and better overclocking!!

ive had a amd 6000+ build, not to be dismissed as a poor processor by all means but i would go for the cooler core2duo's!


----------



## DLB126 (Dec 27, 2008)

Dont know a great deal about Intel's im affraid, seem to fair better in terms of raw proccessing power.

But how do they fair in games?
Looking at reviews on the net, they tend to clock really well?
Its just the price that puts me off slightly, im from South Yorkshire by the way .
I can build a AMD rig for almost 1/2 the cost. Looking at some websites, AMD are producing X2 7750 AM2+ chips which is basically a Phenom with 2 cores disabled.

Would I be better off waiting a few months and see how that market develops?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 27, 2008)

intels are the gammers choice easy!

they are better standard clock and overclock better by far and they use less power and are cooler!

amd is still producing good cpu's but they cant really compete with intel, if your looking at a budget gaming rig go amd you wont be dissapointed.

i used to have a few amd's but the move over to intel was inevitable for me


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Dec 27, 2008)

Go with the E7300, it's not even a contest against the X2 6000. If you are considering AMD, go with the Athlon X2 7750. It's a 2.7ghz dual core based on the Phenom architecture, and performs as well as a 3.2ghz Athlon X2 6400. It won't perform as well as the E7300, but is about 2/3 the price for 90% of the performance.


----------



## DLB126 (Dec 27, 2008)

The spec im looking to buy is as follows:

Asus P5Q Pro Intel P45.
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66ghz "Wolfdale" 1066fsb.
OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) PC2-8500C5 1066MHz Dual Channel Platinum Series DDR2.
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB SATA-II 16MB Cache.
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler.

I already have a Tagen 480W PSU and a HIS Radeon HD3850 256mb Gfx Card to go with the above.


----------



## andythelandy (Dec 27, 2008)

well i have just got the e7300 it seems to be very good with games and with the standard cooler i havnt seen it over 50 degrees C. as for overclocking i have not tried yet but i have heard it is a good overclocker 3.5ghz with a decent fan is reachable i recon.


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 28, 2008)

DLB126 said:


> The spec im looking to buy is as follows:
> 
> Asus P5Q Pro Intel P45.
> Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66ghz "Wolfdale" 1066fsb.
> ...



that would be a good build, not sure how the 3850 stacks up against the newer games though!


----------



## Mitch? (Dec 28, 2008)

i would definitely suggest a better graphics card. a 4850 is sufficient, 4870 is probably best performance/price right now.  if it's totally necessary, you could get by on two gigs of ram if you can' tafford a better gfx card and the ram. (i'm running 2gb ddr 800 with tight clocks and that's fine for vista and all my games)


----------



## DLB126 (Dec 28, 2008)

The 3850 is more than sufficient for playing games, im using it with my X2 3800 (clocked at 2.5ghz)
Its capable of playing Insurgency at 4x FSAA and 8x Aniostropic Filtering, and suffer no slow down.


----------



## shoehorned (Dec 29, 2008)

e7300 is a little more efficient than AMD's x2 series. Another plus is that it definitely OC higher. You should expect 4ghz out of it, unless you got an extremely bad chip.


----------

